# Finally Found Out



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

well it seems saphira is a american bully that looks like a apbt. she turned out to be 90% razors edge and 10% gaff bloodline. she must have been the runt cause she ain't no hippo, at 4 months she weight almost 30lbs. ill post some pictures of her in the general forum when i get back from walmart.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> well it seems saphira is a american bully that looks like a apbt. she turned out to be 90% razors edge and 10% gaff bloodline. she must have been the runt cause she ain't no hippo, at 4 months she weight almost 30lbs. ill post some pictures of her in the general forum when i get back from walmart.


 Not all dogs from those lines are American Bullies and also not all dogs with RE in front of their names are RE line they just may have been owned by that kennel. The original stock dogs owned by Dave were not American Bullies nor were the original foundation dogs for the line

Now that being said if she is really American Bully that doesn't take away from her being a good pet.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i really dont care what she is , shes all mine. i wouldn't trade her for the world shes turning into one of the best dogs i have ever owned.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> i really dont care what she is , shes all mine. i wouldn't trade her for the world shes turning into one of the best dogs i have ever owned.


And that is the most important thing!!! Give her big hugs!!!


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> well it seems saphira is a american bully that looks like a apbt. she turned out to be 90% razors edge and 10% gaff bloodline. she must have been the runt cause she ain't no hippo, at 4 months she weight almost 30lbs. ill post some pictures of her in the general forum when i get back from walmart.


Patch O Pits is right. Even though your girl is bred RE/Gaff you'll probably find that her pedigree points back mostly to AKC Amstaff show dogs. Remember, there are a lot of Razors Edge show dogs out there. I'm probably going to get slammed for saying this but an Amstaff or an American Bully are probably better suited for most pet homes.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

well i always though that gaff was a amstaff line of show dogs but i have no proof, and as far as the razors edge side her mom goes to shows all the time from what the breeder says. her father looks kinda dopey but he is nice and lean and the mother is short and a little stocky but not like a bully. i even got to see her half brother and hes beautiful blue tri color. shes show quality to me but i just got to start bringing her.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> well i always though that gaff was a amstaff line of show dogs but i have no proof, and as far as the razors edge side her mom goes to shows all the time from what the breeder says. her father looks kinda dopey but he is nice and lean and the mother is short and a little stocky but not like a bully. i even got to see her half brother and hes beautiful blue tri color. shes show quality to me but i just got to start bringing her.


Your best bet would be to order a 6-7 Generation pedigree, that way you'll know for sure. Is she registered AKC, UKC or both?

You are correct, Gaff Kennels breeds Amstaff show dogs. They are actually located not too far from me. A couple of friends of mine know Pam thru competitive arm wrestling.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

shes ukc and adba. do you have a link to the gaff kennel by any chance?


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

http://www.gaffkennels.net


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

drsven said:


> Patch O Pits is right. Even though your girl is bred RE/Gaff you'll probably find that her pedigree points back mostly to AKC Amstaff show dogs. Remember, there are a lot of Razors Edge show dogs out there. I'm probably going to get slammed for saying this but an Amstaff or an American Bully are probably better suited for most pet homes.


no slamming from me!!! I agree with you


----------

